# Moto Sprint '07



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

Anybody have any experience with the 07 Moto Sprint? It seems to be everything I am looking for to replace my all aluminum 9 year old ride. I am this close (> <) to hitting the buy button but needed a little positive reinforcement first. About the bike and BD. I can't find any reviews on the Vuelta XRP Pro wheelset and figure many of you must have these on your bikes. And about the company selling them, BD...do they offer stem swapping for a better fit or is it better just to go thru the LBS for this? I like the idea of putting my own bike together since I never let anyone touch my bike with a wrench. I figure it is just minor assembly along with a routine tune up and you are good to go right?

Any comments on the total bike or wheelset are appreciated...I am ready to buy! I like the silver! How can you beat $900 out the door?

T


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

When you get the bike it will be in direct from factory condition. You need to do the final assembly and adjustments to all components and true the wheels. I let me LBS do it since it's a new bike build, but if you feel competent, then by all means. As for that model, I can't give an opinion, but I have owned 2 Motos from BD and a 3rd for my wife and have enjoyed all 3 greatly.

With the question about the stem, I would just look for one you want from your LBS or online. BD ships the bikes as they come from the factory(or assembly plant if different) and as far as I know won't make changes. Good luck and enjoy the new bike!


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> With the question about the stem, I would just look for one you want from your LBS or online. BD ships the bikes as they come from the factory(or assembly plant if different) and as far as I know won't make changes.


FWIW that's not true. For my first BD bike - Mercier Serpens 30 - I received a 110mm stem. I called and they offered to swap stems. I didn't want to wait for the turnaround, so they offered to sell me a stem for wholesale cost. In the end I bought a 90mm Ritchey WCS 4axis for $54 shipped. It took a week to get it.

Basically, you get the bike the same way an LBS gets theirs. I've put together two so far - it's very easy if you normally work on your own bikes.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Finally BD is taking off!!!! I have been waiting for more people to get this bike and to start talking about it.

Alright all I can say is "Buy two" They are such a great deal that you could buy 2 and sell the other for the cost of both your purchases! lol
The bike is great! The components are lacking in the areas that can be lacking and incredible in the areas of need.

First, The Full 6600 Shifting!!! I still go Gaga every time I get on the bike to ride it. It shifts so smooth and clean, i don't think i'll go for anything less. 

Second, 105/SRAM Drive This is nice since I really prefer a more durable drive system. Since its both a 105 10-speed gears and chain, its a good combination. The Crank is also very stiff and the stock pedals that I am still running are good to start with. Apparently i got one of the new ones, with the 12-25 cassette rather than the 11-23 cassette, when I bought the bike in march. I prefer the 25 for climbing, but the ratios with the 11 would have been pretty cool! 

The Frame/ Carbon is amazing. I attend CSU Chico and our roads are mainly farm and poorly kept back roads. The Carbon does a nice job at handling those. The frame is solid. Period. The bars, seat post and stem are all nice, but nothing special. 

Rims/ Tires - The Rims are really nice for what you are paying for. The Vuleta XRP with the kenda Contender 700x23c tires are a great buy. What makes it better is that the spokes are black, paired and bladed!!! The bearings are also very nice. take a look at the XRP post to find out more.


Over all it is STILL THE BEST DEAL I have EVER!!!!! seen on BD.com, There was a "Windsor Knight" about 4 months ago that had everything the except the carbon stays! and that was selling for $795, Since i got the Sprint for 850, the stays were worth the extra investment.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I really like the Orange color of the Sprint. Looks great!


----------

